# Bench Press for Reps contest with 200 pounds



## flcrkr (Jun 27, 2012)

My gym is hosting a bench press for reps contest in October using 200 pounds and I was wondering what kind of rep range some of you guys could push that weight for. I pushed 205 for 30 the other day and would like to be in the 40 rep range by October.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jun 27, 2012)

40 reps is nice.
I mean there is like no benefit to lifting a weight that money times in my opinion but hey if you win then nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 27, 2012)

flcrkr said:


> My gym is hosting a bench press for reps contest in October using 200 pounds and I was wondering what kind of rep range some of you guys could push that weight for. I pushed 205 for 30 the other day and would like to be in the 40 rep range by October.



Damn,  I only did 205lbs 13 times.....


----------



## flcrkr (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree with you but its to raise money for breast cancer awareness so its for a good cause and I will probably get beat there is suppose to be a few power lifters that compete all time participating. I just think if I get to 40 that is  pretty good
for someone that doesnt compete.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 27, 2012)

The NFL combine uses 225 lbs for reps.   The record is 51 times.


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 27, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> The NFL combine uses 225 lbs for reps.   The record is 51 times.



The NBA uses 185lbs and Kevin Durant could barely do 1 rep when he was drafted...  that is fact.... look it up lol


----------



## bigbill69 (Jun 27, 2012)

well i can do 200lbs about 10 times im 165


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 27, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> Damn,  I only did 205lbs 13 times.....


    Naturally 205lb 13 times....  when I was on Tbol I did 225lbs incline bench press 22 times.....


----------



## hardcore#3 (Jun 27, 2012)

Im at 170 and i can push 225 17times


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jun 27, 2012)

I think 225 for 22 or 23 was my best, but I was on a PH at the time, so maybe it's not so legit.  I can't do that now.... Good job though, you've got great muscle endurance.


----------



## flcrkr (Jun 27, 2012)

pressing 225 for 17 and 170 pounds bodyweight is impressive so is 22 or 23 reps of 225 even if you were on a ph. a few months back i got 225 for 27 but thats at a body weight of 284 pds. Im down to 265 now and would like to be 245 to 250
at contest time so that might hurt getting to 40 reps but either way I will post a vid at contest wether I  make the reps or not


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 27, 2012)

225lbs x 31 reps at 182lbs...me and Bonds was taking fish oil


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 27, 2012)

I think I can do 205 for 1 good rep. But that's with one arm, so. Maybe 2-3 on a strong day.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jun 28, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> The NFL combine uses 225 lbs for reps.   The record is 51 times.



*The NFL Combine*

That is one of the most idiotic method of measuring the worth of a football player anyone came up with.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 28, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *The NFL Combine*
> 
> That is one of the most idiotic method of measuring the worth of a football player anyone came up with.
> 
> Kenny Croxdale



It's one lift and only looked on at the combine. I dont think it weighs very much when it comes down to looking at a players talent and playing history. If a guys a star then he's a star. If he hops on the bench and only throws up 225 10x then i highly doubt that sways all the scouts opinions. 225x51 shows strength and muscular endurance, it may not show athletic ability but if it was worthless im sure they would have done away with it along time ago. I see it more as "fun" than anything


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jun 28, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> It's one lift and only looked on at the combine. I dont think it weighs very much when it comes down to looking at a players talent and playing history. If a guys a star then he's a star. If he hops on the bench and only throws up 225 10x then i highly doubt that sways all the scouts opinions. 225x51 shows strength and muscular endurance, it may not show athletic ability but if it was worthless im sure they would have done away with it along time ago. I see it more as "fun" than anything



*Worthless Combine*

You basic reply states that it is worthless and has little value.  

As you noted, posting a good or great score on the combine doesn't mean you will make a good or great player. 

*Purpose of The Combine*

I love to know the reasoning for the combine from the individual or group that came up with it.  

You "seeing it as fun" entertainment is about the only value there is with it. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jun 28, 2012)

The 225 bench has really become a matter of tradition.  It was handed down from days when coaches were more guff then scientific and they've kept it around for tradition sake.  With the modern knowledge of current day strength coaches, they are well aware that the 225 press isn't too relevant, or at least there are more relevant tests of strength related to football.  With the exception of linemen, though linemen included, most of football revolves around explosiveness.  In my opinion, if they wanted a feat of strength lift, they should replace the bench press with the deadlift to test something more relevant, like their posterior chain and back strength and making this more of a priority with linemen.


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 28, 2012)

As I said earlier, Kevin Durant couldnt even bench 185lb at the NBA combine and now hes one of the best players in the NBA...


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jun 28, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> The 225 bench has really become a matter of tradition.  It was handed down from days when coaches were more guff then scientific and they've kept it around for tradition sake.  With the modern knowledge of current day strength coaches, they are well aware that the 225 press isn't too relevant, or at least there are more relevant tests of strength related to football.  With the exception of linemen, though linemen included, most of football revolves around explosiveness.  In my opinion, if they wanted a feat of strength lift, they should replace the bench press with the deadlift to test something more relevant, like their posterior chain and back strength and making this more of a priority with linemen.



*Linemen and Deadlift*

Great point.  Ian King, Australian Strength Coach, stated he deadlifts were one of the best effective exercises for increasing power "out of the hole".  

*Jack Trahan, ASU Lineman and Shot Putter *

In talking to Trahan years ago, he stated that some of the most explosive linemen were good deadlifters.  

*Strength is the Foundation of Power*

Initially, to increase power, the focal point is to increase strength.  Thus, increasing explosive power out of the hole for a lineman starts with increasing strength with movements like the deadlift.  

The deadlift along with something like a power clean would definitely be better method of measuring an athlete's ability than the bench press. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jul 2, 2012)

I bet I can do 40 I dunno endurance isnt my strong part


----------



## flcrkr (Jul 3, 2012)

I pushed 30 again the other day but starting to wonder if i will hit the 40 mark trying to slowly cut weight at same time isn't helping. Don't know if its going to matter for the contest anyway because they are now talking maybe changing it to bodyweight for reps.


----------



## allskillz20 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm alot better at reps than maxing out, but I've only been using dumbells other than barbell chest presses focusing on chest growth.. but I think I could probably rep 30 something pretty good


----------



## N_I_C_K (Jul 16, 2012)

Right now I can do 225 x 13 at 190lbs. 18 years old and all natural. 

Does your gym divide it into groups or anything? Obviously heavier guys have an advantage and so do older guys so I'm just curious. By the way, that's a good bench you got there.


----------



## flcrkr (Aug 13, 2012)

Last Monday I did 225 for 17 nice and clean not bad but not my best either. Tonight wanted to see where my max was at.
warmup 135x10 
then 225 10
then 315 2
335 for one and just did get it.Lost 30lbs of weight 284 to 254 and have lost 50lbs on my max bench 385 to 335. beginning to think that I'm going to get my ass handed to me at the contest. May be time to finally get a little extra help in the supplement department once I get down to my goal weight of 235


----------

